# I HAVE to get a job, but I just can't do it...



## saishell (May 30, 2014)

First, there is literally no way I will ever pass job interview, I had plenty of them and every time its like 1 minute long, longest one was 5 minutes (people before me were in there for hours...), people that interviewed me told me to leave house more, they made fun of me, and like 90% of them even actually laughed at me (they didn't even try to hide it) and in last interview I had they told me straight to face that I will never get a job (ty I had no idea -_-, can you now tell me something that I didn't know already).

Only way for me to get job is to just walk in and them giving me job right away (few of my cousins got job that way, no interview or anything) but my problem is I just cant be around people, especially for 8-10 hours, 5-6 days a week, I would kill myself really fast.

Last time I had to do that was few years ago in High School, I stopped eating and drinking water almost completely (had one glass of milk and 1 bar of chocolate a day just so I don't pass out or something), slept 1-2 hours per night (at most) or didn't sleep at all, had no energy for anything, and almost killed myself, I honestly still don't understand how I survived until now.

My parents or family has no idea I have SA and other issues, they bring me applications from Walmart, McDonalds, or some other places that involve a lot of social interaction, and after i try to explain them that I just can't do it, they wont even listen, they just say everybody has to do it, you are not kid anymore, you cant always sit at home and **** like that (obv great support, helped my sa alot trough years...NOT).

Anyone else?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Im sorry to hear that. You need to explain your sa to your parents. You are dedinetly not ready for a job. Get help, work on your anxiety, and then get a job.


----------



## saishell (May 30, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> Im sorry to hear that. You need to explain your sa to your parents. You are dedinetly not ready for a job. Get help, work on your anxiety, and then get a job.


I tried but they just wont listen, they call me lazy or even retarded every time I try to explain it to them.
I'm only person in this family that is/was quiet and weird so they just don't understand me (they have no idea what SA is and wont even bother researching or reading about it), they expect me to "get over it" and just do what they do, find a job, move out and things like that.

They plan on moving out soon and buying some apartment or house and they told me if I don't find job until then they will kick me out because I don't help them with bills...


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*Why don't you try some type of warehouse or restocking job?
That would require much less interaction and the interview would be more informal - potentially*


----------



## saishell (May 30, 2014)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> *Why don't you try some type of warehouse or restocking job?
> That would require much less interaction and the interview would be more informal - potentially*


I pretty much apply for worst jobs, I would even apply for cleaning toilets or something like that if I could.

Problem is for example I applied for some warehouse job few months ago, but even for that simple job I need to pass 3 interviews and I cant pass first let alone all 3 of them. (yep 3 interviews for a ****ing job that is just simple moving boxes from one place to another)

It seems to me like they don't even care if you can do that job, they just want someone who is always happy, likes people and that ****, which is obv not me.

They know job comp is hard these days and they can do what they want, people who need job have to go along with it...


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

I can't believe those interviewers laughed at you and made those rude comments about you.. very unprofessional on their part. I think you should go to an unemployment/job seeker's centre though and talk to someone about how to present yourself at interviews, then you'll reduce your chances of being laughed at and may even end up with a job.


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

I use 5 different sites to help me find jobs I might enjoy:

Craigslist
Indeed
SimplyHired
Snagajob
local classified section in newspaper 

Send a cover letter and resume via emails and apply online to everything that interests you. I wouldnt worry so much about landing the interview just keep applying and do your best at it. The right company will see your application and give you a shot, the hardest part is getting the interview that means that actually consider hiring you. Just be yourself and tell them you are willing to learn and work hard. You're honest ,dependable and will show up on time is all they really want in someone entry level.


----------



## evan1612 (Aug 19, 2014)

Anyone else curious what a person has to say and look like to get laughed out of an interview??? I mean, obviously those interviewers were total dicks and unprofessional like said above but still.

Please go into details about how the interview went and what was said, also a pic of yourself dressed up for a job interview would help! Then we may be able to assist further.


----------



## saishell (May 30, 2014)

Problem is I'm extremely weird looking person and I also act really weird, as soon as I enter the room they can see how weird I act and that something is wrong with me.
That's why they just try to get it over as fast as they can and usually bull**** about how position is filled, they don't need any workers for now and things like that (I can see many people having interview before me, even hours long interviews) while mine is like 1-5 minutes at most.
Or they don't even ask me questions at all, they just "look" over my application and say they will call back, and obv I never get call (not that I expected it).

I was bullied everyday for years and years and I just have really hard time being around others, especially those who look me in the face or judge my every move like in interview.

Example: Few days ago I went to see some cousins with my parents (I did it only to make my parents happy, couldn't care less about those people) and as soon as I walked in they all kept staring at me, asking me questions and all that so i went to sit in corner, started sweating a lot, shaking, trying to ignore them, pretending to watch TV, and they saw it, so they said he seems like he zoomed out, probably watches TV or something and left me alone.
I just cant act "normal" around people, no matter what I do.

Do I really need to explain how I act in interviews with complete strangers, people I never saw before, people who judge my every move, word, and everything?
Yea, probably not...


----------



## saishell (May 30, 2014)

@Swagonite I tried, I really did, it's hard for me to speak to strangers but I somehow managed to speak more in one of interviews, and still was extremely weird, so I has no idea what to do and told them I have SA.
I got lucky one of them had SA too (he said he understood how hard it is for me to sit there and go through it), so I thought there is some hope but others still thought I was some retard or probably on drugs so they finished it fast and sent me out of door.

They hired some old guy who didn't know 1 word of English over me, really helps my confidence lol...

My SA is so bad that I would rather work 15-20 hours a day for 5$ or less per hour and ALONE than 4 hours, 50-100$ per hour, with others, and say one sentence per day.


----------



## uselessgoodfornothing (Sep 10, 2013)

yeah im screwed too i dont even bother applying for jobs because theres nothing on my resume and my eyes would just water in the interview and they'd think i was crying or something. i mean what hope do i have? no experience or qualifications and really bad anxiety to the point where i cant think and just break down. i really am a goner and i think ill end up homeless begging for pennies or something....anxiety is worse than cancer


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*For those of you with really severe Social Anxiety, I hate to say it but
perhaps you should first get some medication before attempting another interview. Medication would level you off to the point where you can pass an interview.*


----------



## saishell (May 30, 2014)

uselessgoodfornothing said:


> yeah im screwed too i dont even bother applying for jobs because theres nothing on my resume and my eyes would just water in the interview and they'd think i was crying or something. i mean what hope do i have? no experience or qualifications and really bad anxiety to the point where i cant think and just break down. i really am a goner and i think ill end up homeless begging for pennies or something....anxiety is worse than cancer


I wouldn't say SA is worse than cancer but they can both kill you.

What people most often dont realize SA is very dangerous:

-people who have extreme SA most likely have extreme depression too and they can take their own life to be "free".

- Sa creates depression which creates stress which can damage your heart and kill you (which will most likely happen to me), i started getting grey hairs at age of 16-17, i lost so many weight and still losing really fast, my heart hurts sometimes a lot, my face aged 10 years in 2 years, I worry and stress a lot, I'm never free of anxiety.

I honestly don't expect my heart to go over age of 30-35 at most, If I went to doctor they would probably find out I have some bad disease or something but idc.


----------



## saishell (May 30, 2014)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> *For those of you with really severe Social Anxiety, I hate to say it but
> perhaps you should first get some medication before attempting another interview. Medication would level you off to the point where you can pass an interview.*


Medications are not option for me, first I don't have money, second I don't want to take them because I would get addicted, and third they have many side effects, and tbh I don't think they would help me AT ALL.
I could get drunk and go to interview and I would be still extremely anxious, I don't like to be watched or judges, I can't take it.

What would help me a lot would be if I could get 6 months away from people, so i can start working out, gaining weight, watching motivational videos, and trying to "fix" myself.
As long as I'm around others, and as long as I have to worry about jobs, and interviews I will never be "free".
If you told me I have interview in 2025 I would literally worry every single day, from the moment I wake up till I fell a sleep about it, that's how ****ed up I am.

I just need some time for myself to think about what i wanna do, to "fix" myself and just to be alone, and I think I would be much better and able to some some things after that.


----------



## TheyWithBurnsMustBeStars (May 17, 2014)

Well, I posted this in other thread, but you should try either of the 2 major, non govenment shipping companies (hint, hint).

They'll practically give you the job right now seeing as 1) it's the lowest position at their company and 2) they know packages are about to shot up for the holiday season.

My interview was all yes and no answers, but you'll probably have to explain why you think you can do the work seeing as you have no exp.

The only catch is it's hardass work. If you're the lazy type, you probably won't last long. I suggest the one's employees that don't wear "brown"


----------

